# Vintage COLNAGO Raymond De Vlaeminck bike for sale



## Walter (Apr 21, 2008)

Vintage COLNAGO Roger De Vlaeminck bike for sale  *SOLD !*

I have wrestled long and hard with the decision to part with this bike. It is a very rare model of Colnago made in very low volume in the early to mid-1980's and is virtually showroom new (NOS frame with components that are very low time). It is a jewel and I have received some very nice compliments on it. 

However, I have seven Colnagos, including five in my size to use as riders. I will keep three in my size and am in the process of moving the rest down the road to get some space at the inn. I have refocused what I am collecting a bit and it is just time to let go of some very nice bikes so that others may enjoy them rather than seeing the bikes languish in storage in my garage. 

The Tiny URL link for the Colnago Roger De Vlaeminck (Ebay item no. 280219342513) is: http://tinyurl.com/4y2ddv 

New photos that enlarge (including additional ones not shown on the Ebay auction site) may be seen at: 
http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Walter/3/ 

I will be out of town for the balance of the week and not able to get to email easily, so if there are any questions on the bike, please call Scott Johnson at Broadway Bicycles in Tucson at (520) 296-7819. 

Thanks! 

Walter 
Tucson AZ


----------



## Walter (Apr 30, 2008)

The Colnago is *SOLD!*  Thanks for the questions and comments.


----------

